# Asian House Geckos



## W.T.BUY (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi all just wondering if you need a lincence. because apparently they are a pest in queensland. and when my grandma opens the cupboard door the fall out wondering if she could bring. some down or if it is illegal. because they not native though they may make good snake food


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 21, 2007)

*NOOOOOOoooooo*

GECKOS DONT MAKE GREAT SNAKE FOOD!!
Besides it is certainly not neccesary!! :x:x


----------



## hornet (Jul 21, 2007)

it is sometimes, only for burtons tho, for snakes i would prefer to force feed than feed lizards


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 22, 2007)

W.T.BUY said:


> Hi all just wondering if you need a lincence. because apparently they are a pest in queensland. and when my grandma opens the cupboard door the fall out wondering if she could bring. some down or if it is illegal. because they not native though they may make good snake food


If your in NSW they are treated the same as a native gecko, so no you can't


----------



## Rennie (Jul 22, 2007)

Can you go out without a permit and catch any other reptiles to keep as pets in this country? NO, so I don't think so sorry.


----------



## Miss B (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty sure that in QLD, it's perfectly legal to capture the Asian House Gecko and keep it as a pet if you wish.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 23, 2007)

Why would you want to? Just because you have access to them it means you have to have some? If so, every QLD Herper would own them.

Also, why would you feed a gecko when the snake is happy to feed on other food? You must be twisted if youd just like to see an innocent Gecko by crushed and eaten....


----------



## Horsy (Jul 23, 2007)

I used to keep them as pets. They were great little critters and tamed down really well. Hold up, let me find some photos.


----------



## hornet (Jul 23, 2007)

rocket i dont see where he said he would feed live. Yes its stupid to feed geckos if its eating rodents but some need to start on gecko's


----------



## Horsy (Jul 23, 2007)

Johnny





Anthony





Jewel (she was a rescue project. Found her getting attacked by a cat so I took her in and cared for her.)





Their house

Jewel was preggers when I got her and laid three eggs which hatched










The babies moved into the adult enclosure when they were bigger.

And the guy who started it all; Cujo






Unfortunately I had to move down to NSW so I released them all but Cujo who is still with me. He stayed with a friend during my time in NSW. I still see Jewel and Johnny hanging around together.


----------



## krusty (Jul 31, 2007)

so can we keep them as pets or not.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 31, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Jewel was preggers when I got her and laid three eggs which hatched


G'day Horsy

I think you will find that one of the other adult geckos was gravid as well, as they are only capable of laying one or two eggs at a time, never three. 

If anyone in Brisbane wants to catch me some, I have a few species of small elapid that would be very thankful!

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## cris (Jul 31, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> If anyone in Brisbane wants to catch me some, I have a few species of small elapid that would be very thankful!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jonno



What species do you have? 
There are plenty of them around my place although they take more effort to catch in winter.


----------



## stringbean (Jul 31, 2007)

cris said:


> What species do you have?
> There are plenty of them around my place although they take more effort to catch in winter.



haha ye wait for summer to roll round and i could get heaps of the things.


----------



## jamesr (Jul 31, 2007)

cris said:


> What species do you have?
> There are plenty of them around my place although they take more effort to catch in winter.


 
gimme gimme
i want some geckos 

...not as food tho


----------



## hydro noun15 (Jul 31, 2007)

i cant wait till summer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hydro


----------



## Rocket (Jul 31, 2007)

Well save your pennies and buy a beautiful native species.


----------

